# Who do you think will win 2013 Wimbledon Ladies' Singles?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Please vote for who you think will win the Ladies' singles at this years Wimbledon. Again I had to leave out one and am sorry to all of the Monica Puig fans.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it will be Serena Williams. Sorry to be so boring! 
I wouldn't mind being wrong, however...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> I think it will be Serena Williams. Sorry to be so boring!
> I wouldn't mind being wrong, however...


Love to see Robson beat her in the quarters!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> I think it will be Serena Williams. Sorry to be so boring!
> I wouldn't mind being wrong, however...


Me too but if your looking for an angle, she is 31 years old - this is not your 2002-2003 Serena where she won five out of eight majors . I have followed her career closely and she does have inexplicable bad days. And hey, she only won three out of the last four Wimbledons. So if you can get 1000-1 odds against her, it might be worth a bet. She could slip on the grass too.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> She could slip on the grass too.


Nah.. the grass isn't slippy this year! Honest guv


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, I think Serena has fairly browbeaten the opposition to know what's what. I'd be surprised if she drops a set...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> Me too but if your looking for an angle, she is 31 years old - this is not your 2002-2003 Serena where she won five out of eight majors . I have followed her career closely and she does have inexplicable bad days. And hey, she only won three out of the last four Wimbledons. So if you can get 1000-1 odds against her, it might be worth a bet. She could slip on the grass too.


I appreciate your angle!

Trouble is, Serena has won 3 of the last 4 majors and the Olympic gold. Considering the athlete she is, age is no factor. If she is committed mentally, she can dominate for a fair while to come still.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

One thing which will work against Kvitova, if not this year, then in the future, is that she's apparently seeing the Dark Matter of the WTA, Mr Radek Stepanek. Himself and Vaidisova are in the throes of divorce proceedings - too late for her to resurrect her career. Now he's aiming his lusty fangs at Kvitova...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> I appreciate your angle!
> 
> Trouble is, Serena has won 3 of the last 4 majors and the Olympic gold. Considering the athlete she is, age is no factor. If she is committed mentally, she can dominate for a fair while to come still.


Age cannot wither her, nor custom stale Her infinite variety? (A&C)


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Yeah, I think Serena has fairly browbeaten the opposition to know what's what. I'd be surprised if she drops a set...


Well, colour me shock'd!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Double shocked. And triple shocked! Here - I want to change me vote!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Double shocked. And triple shocked! Here - I want to change me vote!


The Moving Finger writes; and, having writ, 
Moves on: nor all thy Piety nor Wit, 
Shall lure it back to cancel half a Line, 
Nor all thy Tears wash out a Word of it.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Taggart said:


> The Moving Finger writes; and, having writ,
> Moves on: nor all thy Piety nor Wit,
> Shall lure it back to cancel half a Line,
> Nor all thy Tears wash out a Word of it.


So...I can vote again?


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Agnieszka Radwanska (POL) [4]
Marion Bartoli (FRA) [15]
Kirsten Flipkens (BEL) [20]
Sabine Lisicki (GER) [23]

...and now there are four. I haven't the foggiest who's going to win. I'm not really rooting any either but it will be interesting.

As far as our poll, one person is still alive who voted for Lisicki.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Lisicki ftw. Who knows though. Radwanska is the highest seeded player.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Who cares, If you don't want to be honest with other forum members that's your prerogative but for the sake of self pride be honest with yourselves. You don't watch ladies tennis, you listen.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

well, that was nice  good job, Bartoli! I'm really glad for her and have been rooting for her to win except I didn't want to jinx it :tiphat:


----------

